# Price this frame



## UpStroke (Oct 12, 2008)

On sale at my shop in Omaha. The frame was a demo, 57cm.
How is the pricing ??
Joel


----------



## Morison (Oct 31, 2005)

*Wow*

That's a 2007 C-50 (WX07 with a Star fork). If it fits, I'd take it. You shouldn't be able to pay so little for a new one, demo or not. It's original retail price in 2007 was $4200 and they have it priced below wholesale. What size is it?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

If you don't buy that, send me your address so I can kick your arse.


----------



## UpStroke (Oct 12, 2008)

Morison said:


> That's a 2007 C-50 (WX07 with a Star fork). If it fits, I'd take it. You shouldn't be able to pay so little for a new one, demo or not. It's original retail price in 2007 was $4200 and they have it priced below wholesale. What size is it?


It's a 57cm.


----------



## Morison (Oct 31, 2005)

*Doh!*

It's a hair to big for me, in which case you should listen to what PlatyPius said above.


----------



## UpStroke (Oct 12, 2008)

They were toying with becoming a Colnago dealer but it 
didn't work for the Omaha market.

http://www.bikemastersomaha.com/


----------



## Morison (Oct 31, 2005)

*Ah, I see*

I know those guys and I consider them to be a great shop. Here in the midwest though, you can't rely on a Colnago just walking out the door because it is rare, or expensive, or hand made in Italy. If someone in the shop isn't first knowledgable and second passionate about what a Colnago is, it just won't work. So, take advantage of that situation and get yourself a bike that you will remember for the rest of your life.

p.s. Is it the right size for you?


----------



## UpStroke (Oct 12, 2008)

Morison said:


> I know those guys and I consider them to be a great shop. Here in the midwest though, you can't rely on a Colnago just walking out the door because it is rare, or expensive, or hand made in Italy. If someone in the shop isn't first knowledgable and second passionate about what a Colnago is, it just won't work. So, take advantage of that situation and get yourself a bike that you will remember for the rest of your life.
> 
> p.s. Is it the right size for you?


May be small ?? I never thought about it when it was built up. So I 
never rode it.
I have another bike in the works , just always wanted a Colnago.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

We finally sold the bike I've wanted for 2 years. It's a 2007 Colnago Arte Al/Carbon with full Ultegra. I'd rather have a "real" Colnago of course, but working at a bike shop means I earn slightly more than a McDonald's employee. So, Arte was my max money-wise. Anyway....I sold it yesterday. Let me rephrase that...I gave it away for $1400. It was purchased by a Dad for his 16 year old kid.

"Back in the Day" (1999/2000), we were the top-selling Colnago dealer in the area. We sold so many that Ernesto came to visit us. He ate at the Italian restaurant behind the shop (billed as one of the best in Indy) and declared it crap. lol.

I miss the days when Colnagos sold well. Now everyone has this weird Cervelo obsession. Colnagos have soul. Cervelos are soulless mathematical equations. (IMO)


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Wait is this thread about someone asking if $1,999 is a good price for a NEW COLNAGO C50?!?

I think they can ban you from these boards for asking stuff like that.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Am I reading this right? You guys sold that C50 for $1,400? If so, you really need to learn to use ebay because it would have sold for over $2,000 pretty easily. I wish I had known it was for sale for less than $2,000 because I would have bought it and ebayed it myself.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

IIRC, the C50 above is still for sale for $1,999. The $1,400 bike was something else altogether. 

I agree that ebay or private message boards is the way to go to move this frame. That being said, I recently bought a used C50 for $1,500. Granted it doesn't have that minty fresh smell but I'll never be able to afford a $4,000 frame and plan on keeping it for a long time so re-sale value doesn't really come into my mind.


----------



## UpStroke (Oct 12, 2008)

This isn't gong to happen for me. I probably shouldn't have 
toyed with the idea this year. I tried to get my wife going on the
"Home massage and Fellatio business" to fund my hobbies but she is backing out on the deal.
If someone wants to, call Dave at Bikemasters

http://www.bikemastersomaha.com/


----------

